# Tiny Tech USB Lan Adapter Driver



## jactey (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I could find driver for Tiny Tech USB Lan Adapter?

Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I found this which you can check Canyon Wireless Networking - CNP-WF518N2
found here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## jactey (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for your help.

I actually bought a USB lan adapter from Tiny Tech, but i accidentally lose the driver, so was looking for the software driver actually.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I cannot find the actual company if you check the links in the last post the realtek driver could work


----------

